# Desert wine?



## Lwrightjs (Jul 11, 2019)

Anyone have a good clone/recipe of any of the dessert wine kits that usually release about now?
I was thinking I could get a cheap kit and modify it to have something close but I don't know where to start.


----------



## salcoco (Jul 12, 2019)

visit the Winemaker Magazine web site. they had a article a few months back on freezing apple juice to rise the brix and eventual making a ice wine.

for present wine kits the best is start with yeast with high alcohol tolerance such as EC1118. do a step fermentation. make a sugar syrup with two cup sugar to one cup hot water. mic thoroughly in a blender. start the fermentation with the EC1118 once sg=1020 add one cup of syrup that should raise the sg about 10 points, monitor fermentation until 1020 again repeat with sugar continue to add so util sg does not decrease. should leave you with a wine of about 20%abv and some residual sugar. as far as what flavor dessert wine that would depend on what wine kit you start with and additive fruit flavors visit https://winemaking.jackkeller.net/index.asp web site there is a recipe for a strawberry chocolate wine that could have abv raised as I suggested.


----------

